# Picked up a 1964 (kind of)



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Well folks, I picked up a 1964 Ariens 10ML60D today. The owner had the machine 'tuned up' with new points/condenser, and plug at the start of the season. All was well until the previous storm. The starter would not engage the flywheel, and the recoil broke. Frustrated, the owner bought a new Craftman and kicked the Ariens to the curb for $20. 










I fixed the flywheel ring gear, recoil, and started her up. She's running nice and smooth now after a few adjustment of the carb and linkages. The external impeller bearing is a bit crunchy, so I will address that next. Other than that, she's a sound machine.

The engine is a 1964. The bucket has the worm gear, so 1970-ish or newer. The tractor appears to be a 1964 as well, but I'm a bit surprised to see the long engine studs found on the 1960 and 1961 chassis to accommodate the thicker base of the H50 and H55 Lauson engines. 










It seems to have a limited slip differential, allowing me to make easy direction changes just like my 1965. However, unlike my 1965, when I tried it in the snow, the differential locked up and delivered power to both tires.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

that was a nice find at a great price


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice addition to the "family", Ken. Gonna need to build a barn soon. MH


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice find. I saw this unit on Boston's craigslist for $20 as well. I have 3 Ariens already and I know my wife wouldn't want me bringing home another so I passed.

But good luck with it!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

So YOU are the guy that bought it before I got there!!!!!  

I had made arrangements with the seller to come look at in but the seller called me while I was en route(which honestly was a bush-league move by the seller) that it had been sold.

Now I don't feel as bad that you got it because I know you'll take care of it.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks, guys. Good deals are always gratifying. Funny thing is my wife did not even noticed it was a new member to the family


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

db130 said:


> So YOU are the guy that bought it before I got there!!!!!
> 
> I had made arrangements with the seller to come look at in but the seller called me while I was en route(which honestly was a bush-league move by the seller) that it had been sold.
> 
> Now I don't feel as bad that you got it because I know you'll take care of it.


The seller was a great guy. Very prompt responses and no BS, unlike so many CL ppl I've encountered in the past.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I keep my eyes open but I never seem to run across that kind of deal, nice score !!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Very nice! 

I wasn't aware that any machines had limited-slip differentials, that's pretty cool. 

That's an awesome deal. I can't help myself and sometimes check Craigslist to see what's out there, but I'm trying to be good. I just sold my "backup" machine, I don't need to buy another one


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

It's a bit excessive having 4 of these 60's vintage machines, I must admit. But part of the enjoyment (and education) is getting them all back in operating order. Most likely I'll be selling a few next Fall/Winter to make room for new projects.


----------



## Classic Blower (Jan 19, 2014)

*For those who want an old classic Ariens*

Okay, so it's not a $ 20.00 unit - See my thread, "A classic Ariens, and a novel sales pitch," downthread.

Looking for a buildable/ready to restore 10ML60D? We've got one.
Make a reasonable offer - help out a church that's trying to live out it's mission.


----------

